# ?? Stop the train horn, That is wrong!



## Southern

The CSX tracks have been there longer than this neighborhood!

http://www.wcnc.com/news/local/Trai...n-east-Charlotte-neighborhoods-214306701.html


----------



## sawgunner

hahaha

Can we get RR Police over there to write her trespass tickets based on her own comments??

Carletto-Berg and her three kids say they like the train, even leaving coins on the tracks for it to smash, but the horn is too much.

And if the horn was so annoying then why did you move there?????

also the horns are getting much louder because auto makers are making vehicles more sound proof.


----------



## hoscale37

Sorry, but this lady needs to get educated in Railroad safety. The horns are there for a reason. 

The railroads aren't going to change their safety standards. If you don't like the train horns- Move.

And get your kids away from the tracks. Kids putting coins on the tracks for the trains to run over is not safe.


----------



## sawgunner

there is a large quiet zone from Boston North station through MA heading for NH. I rode the Downeaster from Boston North Station to Dover, NH and the train didn't blow it's horn for the first 20 minutes or so ( about an hour long trip). However the tracks were fenced off and there were 4 crossing gates completely blocking the road crossings through the quiet zone. So it can and has happened but those areas were also classed and urban compact areas. This is a normal neighborhood so the likely hood of this happening is a slim chance.


Bet the next thing they complain about is if the ordinance gets passed and their kids are trespassing on the tracks to put coins down and they get hit cause they never heard it coming!

it looks like welded rail through there so there won't be the loud clickity clack as it comes down the line either


----------



## Gansett

Oh my! Did the railroad fairy lay those tracks in the middle of the night? They woke up one morning and found them? Or did they buy a house knowing they were within earshot of the tracks? 
This is a problem faced by many race tracks. Seekonk Speedway was built in 1946 on a farm/poultry ranch way out in the middle of nowhere. First came housing developments in the 50's that spread and moved closer in the 60's.70's etc. Then came the "shopping centers". Now it's prime real estate and developers fuel the natives with promises of jobs and how "growth" will reduce their taxes. Not to mention eliminating the noise. 
btw there is no sound sweeter than a small block Chevy screaming at 6 grand thru open headers and nothing smells better than 108 octane racing fuel mixed with a little burnt rubber
Charlestown and Conn Dragway, gone.
Waterford Speedbowl, hanging on by a slim, frayed thread
Riverside Park Speedway is now home to 6 Flags New England.
I could name at least 6 more tracks but you get my point. Each had been in business for DECADES before chip and muffy bought a tract house and then started byitching about noise.
I'd like to buy a loco and park it across the street from them and blow the horn on the hour every hour. 
Hey, I'm a regular Mr Rogers. Wouldn't you like to be my neighbor?


----------



## csxmandave

Sounds kind of like when they built Z Max dragway right beside charlotte motor speedway. A group of homeowners complained to the city of the noise. Now mind you there was already a nascar track there when they built there homes but the dragway was just to much for them. Well when the city contacted Mr Burton Smith, he told the city that he would have charlotte motor speedway dissembled piece by piece and moved to another state, that pretty much ended that dispute. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Up around here they are putting in special crossings that are for hornless operation.

They are made "FOOL" proof so the idiots can't get around them when the gates go down.

It made the tracks that run behind me a couple of miles through the woods nice and quiet, as all the freight trains seem to roll at night it is a continuous stream of trains one after another.

I can still hear them blow their horns when they get down into town as they didn't fix that one yet.

My Aunt lived all her life right by the track in town.
I slept over when I was about 7 years old, we all went to bed and fell asleep. Then the first freight train came rolling through blasting the horn and shaking the house it was just like the I love Lucy episode when they stayed in the motel by the rails. 

I was scarred crap-less as the whole house shook like it was going to fall down! 
They were all used to it, I don't see how they slept, and back then they really blasted the horn not the little toot toot they do today.

I never did get a good sleep when I stayed over there.


----------



## thedoc

Where I live there is a NS main line about 1200 feet from our house and 3 grade crossings within earshot. You get used to it after awhile. 

And once we lived in apartment facing an intersection. A house burned during the middle of the night across the intersection and we slept through it, and didn't know anything about it till the next day. 

There is also a sprint car track about 2 miles from our house, and my daughters used to say that the sound of the cars going around the track reminded them of surf, and would put them to sleep when the races were running.


----------



## Fire21

My town got together with BNSF some years ago and they agreed together to build the grade crossings as a quiet zone. I live 6 blocks from the tracks and still occasionally miss the horns. But at nights, especially in summer with open windows, I still soak in the sounds of the engines laboring westbound with loads of coal. When they get to a couple crossings about 2 and 4 miles out, at night I can just barely hear them blowing their horns. Not like the special moan of a steam whistle far away though.


----------



## FRED On Board

Within the city of Houston there is a municipality with its own government and services called Bellaire...They have one or more horn-free grade crossings on the UP rails...It is amazingly weird to see and not hear a locomotive lash-up moving across the roadway without a single peep from its warning horn.


----------



## mopac

I know Bellaire very well. I grew up in Houston. Bellaire was a rival high school,
I dated a girl from Bellaire, and a Bellaire cop gave me my only speeding ticket
I ever got.


----------



## RonthePirate

My Uncle Earl and Aunt Marian lived in an apartment in Chicago for over 30 years.
The kitchen window was no more than 15 feet from the "L" tracks. And the exact same level.
They never let it bother then. The train would come screeching and sparking right next to them, and all they did was talk a little louder.
I even got accustomed to it in a day. It had an addicting way to it.
I actually missed it when I left there!


----------



## mopac

I have rode the L and they are close to the buildings. You right about the level.
You could see right in to the rooms. Rode it to and from Wrigley field and down town.
My dad rode the trains to and from Chicago every day for years. Seems like they
were F3s or F7s. Then we moved to Houston.


----------



## raleets

I've also been a passenger on the Chicago 'L' many times........got treated to a few OMG moments passing close to apartment windows.


----------

